# What the fuck happened to all the avatars



## DICKPICSRUS (Aug 25, 2017)

Seriously what the fuck it's looks so wrong


----------



## Null (Aug 25, 2017)

it's modern art


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Aug 25, 2017)

anonymous hacked the farms


----------



## The Fool (Aug 25, 2017)

it's proof we're all the same person


----------



## sbm1990 (Aug 25, 2017)

We're all Tommy Tooter clones now!


----------



## clowney (Aug 25, 2017)

We've reached peak autism.


----------



## Nothin Personnel Kid (Aug 25, 2017)

We are reaching maximum autism levels that shouldn't be possible.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Aug 25, 2017)

Dont use my avatar you cunts


----------



## Elaine Benes (Aug 25, 2017)

Remember when Heather Dalley's dad was sitting on top of all of us in his underwear?

Good times.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 25, 2017)

Just pretend that whatever post you're reading, you wrote it.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 25, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Just pretend that whatever post you're reading, you wrote it.



I can never remember names and usually rely on avatars to see who posted what, so this is actually involuntary for me.

Speaking of, I don't remember writing this. Maybe I should go easy on the whiskey.


----------



## raansudesu (Aug 25, 2017)

So what is the avatar we all have now supposed to be of, anyway?


----------



## The Fool (Aug 25, 2017)

raansudesu said:


> So what is the avatar we all have now supposed to be of, anyway?



They're @Null


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 25, 2017)

Burgers in the ass said:


> Dont use my avatar you cunts


Fuck you, we can use it if we damn well want to.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 25, 2017)

raansudesu said:


> So what is the avatar we all have now supposed to be of, anyway?



A child molesting dog rapist named Thomas Jay Wasserberg, although he also claims to be a tranny.

Just google that name.  We're first hit.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Aug 25, 2017)

Shit's annoying.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 25, 2017)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> Shit's annoying.



I don't find it annoying, but it is making me depressed. It's sepia, everything sepia! Where's the color? Where's the variety? I come to the farms to escape the monotony of everyday life and now look at what's happened to it. Is this what we're all destined for as we age? Sepia and monotony? Now I'm just sad. Thanks @Null


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Aug 25, 2017)

I woke up in the middle of the night to this. My mind imagined the avatars to be way creepier than they actually are.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Aug 25, 2017)

it looks like some old hobo having a parkinsons seizure


----------



## Diagonally slanted shelf (Aug 25, 2017)

i thought i was drunk


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 25, 2017)

Autism.exe has stopped working.


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Aug 25, 2017)

I tought a manchildren hacked us.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 25, 2017)

Adolf Von Merkel said:


> I tought a manchildren hacked us.



No, it was just the work of a manchild already in charge


----------



## PrincessHomura (Aug 25, 2017)

So, will our avatars naturally revert at some point or do we have to do it manually?


----------



## The Fool (Aug 25, 2017)

PrincessJupiter said:


> So, will our avatars naturally revert at some point or do we have to do it manually?



Why the fuck would you change it?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 25, 2017)

The Fool said:


> Why the fuck would you change it?



I have a very rare John Goodman for when this ends.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Aug 25, 2017)

Upon further reflection... having shared this fugly avatar with all of you, I feel a closer bond forming between us. It is as though we are all seizuring together in solidarity.  I think we should all have the same username to consummate this bond.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm Just A Human Bean said:


> Upon further reflection... having shared this fugly avatar with all of you, I feel a closer bond forming between us. It is as though we are all seizuring together in solidarity.  I think we should all have the same username to consummate this bond.



Forced anonymity would improve this site.

Just try to get nool to agree with that, though.


----------



## Flustercuck (Aug 25, 2017)

The Fool said:


> I don't find it annoying, but it is making me depressed. It's sepia, everything sepia! Where's the color? Where's the variety? I come to the farms to escape the monotony of everyday life and now look at what's happened to it. Is this what we're all destined for as we age? Sepia and monotony? Now I'm just sad. Thanks @Null


caring about colours is gay


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 25, 2017)

The Fool said:


> I don't find it annoying, but it is making me depressed. It's sepia, everything sepia! Where's the color? Where's the variety? I come to the farms to escape the monotony of everyday life and now look at what's happened to it. Is this what we're all destined for as we age? Sepia and monotony? Now I'm just sad. Thanks @Null



Sepia tone would be the hipster's black and white if they knew what it was.


----------



## Godly (Aug 25, 2017)

No, seriously. I change my avatar, it says it uploaded successfully, and it shows such. Then I click to the forums and it resets.

Fix, please.


----------



## Robot Holocaust (Aug 25, 2017)

Looks like John Goodman to me.


----------



## nena (Aug 25, 2017)

hacked , The fun has just begun  there are a few people of interest on the farm I would pay money to have their Real life info   , God I hope he post all the real names with screen names , I'm going to do some more searching , Hay R-evolution aka towtag , I have some people who would  love to talk to you .


----------



## SugarSnot (Aug 25, 2017)

This is what communism looks like, folks. I knew the day would come when the sepia menace would doom us all.


----------



## Godly (Aug 25, 2017)

SugarSnot said:


> This is what communism looks like, folks. I knew the day would come when the sepia menace would doom us all.



we are all equal

we are all one


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Aug 25, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Forced anonymity would improve this site.
> 
> Just try to get nool to agree with that, though.


you just want to samefag


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Aug 25, 2017)

Please tell me Tommy's not jacking off in this GIF.


----------



## Some JERK (Aug 25, 2017)

This is fine.


----------



## SugarSnot (Aug 25, 2017)

Godly said:


> we are all equal
> 
> we are all one


You say that, but you're wearing a fancy hat that separates you from the rest of us. Who do you think you are? Some sort of Alt-Right Natzee individualist?


----------



## Godly (Aug 25, 2017)

SugarSnot said:


> You say that, but you're wearing a fancy hat that separates you from the rest of us. Who do you think you are? Some sort of Alt-Right Natzee individualist?



fuck u u mis-racialing alt right faggot

don't u know that this hat represents my change to a atong idepent black woman

shame on you, you fucking white supremacist trump supporter

REEEEEEE


----------



## Fleeb (Aug 25, 2017)

#NotMyAvatar


----------



## repentance (Aug 25, 2017)

Be grateful for small mercies.  At least it's not the gif of Tommy vomiting.


----------



## PL 879 (Aug 25, 2017)

It's giving me a fucking headache...like multiple people just within my line of sight constantly waving their hands to get my attention.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Aug 25, 2017)

The Briana Wu one was better imo


----------



## Chrisology1337 (Aug 25, 2017)

This better not be permanent...


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 25, 2017)

And just when I changed my avatar to pic below too 







repentance said:


> Be grateful for small mercies.  At least it's not the gif of Tommy vomiting.


----------



## Hui (Aug 25, 2017)

Null said:


> it's modern art


At least center this shit. Or loop it right.


----------



## CuntSnack (Aug 25, 2017)

Probably a 24 hour thing, or at least set to a certain amount of time.


----------



## Potatomongrel (Aug 25, 2017)

pls halp i dont want


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Aug 25, 2017)

hood LOLCOW said:


> And just when I changed my avatar to pic below too


Marvel: See our first Tranny supervillain - Vulture!
Only in our next film/event.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 25, 2017)

Chrisology1337 said:


> This better not be permanent...


It better be.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Aug 25, 2017)

SugarSnot said:


> You say that, but you're wearing a fancy hat that separates you from the rest of us. Who do you think you are? Some sort of Alt-Right Natzee individualist?


All Kiwis are equal, but some Kiwis are more equal than others.


----------



## Clown Baby (Aug 25, 2017)

It looks like someone went to an old timey photo booth and fapped.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 25, 2017)

Clown Baby said:


> It looks like someone went to an old timey photo booth and fapped.


Looks more like old timey webcam footage to me.


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Aug 25, 2017)

It's so much better when you look at it full size and see how greasy his hair is






Edit: It just keeps getting better.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Aug 25, 2017)

my headache went away!


----------



## Zorge (Aug 25, 2017)

They all got killed by the Fire Nation so the last airbender can save the world.


----------

